# automatische weiterleitung



## tomsdiner (15. März 2004)

hallo,
bin auf der suche nach einer Möglichkeit, eine html seite automatisch beim starten einer anderen seite in einem zweiten unabhängigen frame darzustelen, halt wie ein pop up.

wie kann ich solch eine weiterleitung definieren, damit das kleinere zweite pop up fenster auch im vordergrund bleibt      

vielen dank für eure vorschläge !          

tomsdiner


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. März 2004)

Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht genau, was du eigentlich wissen möchtest - wie man ein PopUp-Fenster macht, wie man mit Frames umgeht oder wie man ein PopUp-Fenster bleibend im Vordergrund behält?


----------



## tomsdiner (15. März 2004)

hi, ich habe folgenden link in meine seite integriert:

<a href="#" onClick="MyWindow=window.open('quiz.htm','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no, resizable=no,width=600,height=480,left=1,top=1'); return false;">QUIZ</a>

wollte aber eine möglichkeit schaffen, dass diese seite wie ein pop up automatisch geladen wird, so dass sie das fenster schliessen können, falls nicht gewünscht und ich habe mit dem direkten link dann immernoch die möglichkeit auf die seite weiterzuleiten.


----------



## Fey (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

Setzt es einfach in den body-Tag.


```
onLoad="MyWindow=window.open('quiz.htm','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no, resizable=no,width=600,height=480,left=1,top=1'); return false;"
```

Einfach den a-Tag weglassen und statt onClick onLoad angeben.´

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

